# A very good prepper film



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

[video]http://ffilms.org/blast-from-the-past-1999/[/video]


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Saved the link. Thanks.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Saved the link. Thanks.


Hi Deebo!!!!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I watched Contagion last night, with Matt Damon. A good movie on the topic, especially now that the media has fully saturated us with the Ebola scare...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

It keeps on redirecting me to buy a video game app...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello my friend. Good to see the monkey porn muchacho is here.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Toronto Gal, on the phone I just cancel the request. Not sure what it does to a computer. But I loaded the video, then looked around, some decent movies on there.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, contagion is a great movie. 
I was wearing a tyvek yesterday, and thought how fun would it be to go to the airport all suited up.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I love outbreak-genre films, also enjoyed the new American series called "The Last Ship", can't watch anything with zombies though, I'm culturally conditioned to feel intense panic thanks to all the zombie mythology in my childhood 

Link still throws me off, it's ok.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

"Proud American, ashamed of what we have become. 
What the hell are our grandchildren gonna think about us?

Hey, I asked, but I couldn't get a coherent answer out of her. Frankly it sounded a lot like oddapple on a rough night...


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

I edited the OP to give instruction and avoid the confusion that some are having.


----------

